# 

## Tadeusz Hypki

Witam. Mam budżet około 2000-2500zł. Szukam jakiegoś taniego rozwiązania typu zdalnie sterowany przekaźnik programowalny, to się chyba nazywa PLC ale taki który da się sterować z komputera, przez internet lub po prostu leżąc w łóżku z jakiegoś pilota czy palmtopa, może telefonu komórkowego. Coś w tym stylu. Mam dwie rozdzielnice elektryczne w których pozostawiono trochę miejsca na jakieś dodatkowe wyposażenie, które w trakcie remontu 60 letniego domu nie było jeszcze ustalone. Jest tam miejsce na około 32 S-ki w każdej (po dwa rzędy w każdej są puste). Do każdej szafki elektrycznej jest doprowadzona skrętka komputerowa.
W głównej, garażowej mam tam obwody dla:

1. oświetlenie ogrodu 230V
2. pompa do podlewania 230V
3. brama wjazdowa 230V plus kabel 10 żyłowy do sterowania
4. brama garażowa 230V plus kabel 10 żyłowy od elektroniki silnika
5. oświetlenie garażu
6. trochę obwodów oświetlenia i gniazdek połowy domu ale nie są rozdzielone
7. obwód 230V na oświetlenie przed garażem
8. jakieś pojedyncze przewody do czujki zmierzchowej
9. plus jakieś drobiazgi, kable telefoniczne, miały być do drobnego sterowania ale nikt nie ma pomysłu co z nimi zrobić, ale są. Może domofon da się przedłużyć lub powielić dzwonek.

W drugiej rozdzielnicy są obwody:

1. obwody gniazdek elektrycznych 230V chyba 2 bezpieczniki 16A
2. obwody oświetlenia chyba 2 bezpieczniki 10A
3. trzy obwody sterowania dla rolet zewnętrznych (8 rolet razem)
4. 3 dedykowane punkty świetlne, które chciałem osobno sterować
5. osobny obwód 230V na piec gazowy 1 funkcyjny z zasobnikiem120L
6. pompa 230V cyrkulacji c.w.u. na osobnym obwodzie.

Właśnie co do tej pompy cyrkulacji c.w.u. to ją włączam kiedy chcę się wykąpać ale idę wcisnąć klawisz jak jestem na parterze, a na pietrze muszę spuścić wodę, bo mi się nie chce iść. Ale ręczne sterowanie pompą cyrkulacji znacznie oszczędza ciepło. Miałem ją kiedyś na czujce to niepotrzebnie mi się włączała.

Potrzebuję jak mniemam 2 lub 3 internetowe sterowniki do zdalnego sterowania jakieś takie internetowe przekaźniki programowalne PLC. Co polecacie żebym się zmieścił w budżecie 2-2.5k PLN? podłączenia zrobię sam wiec robocizna odpada. Gniazdami i ogólnym oświetleniem nie muszę sterować, bo i po co.

----------


## tufus

Jest coś takiego. I jest kilka możliwości:
1. Sterownik firmy Siemens S7-200 + moduł ethernet CP243-IT, gdzie w module ethernet można zrobić stronę www, ale musi Pan posiadać łącze internetowe z IP
2. Sterownik firmy siemens S7-1200 + karta RS232 + moduł GPRS Sinaut MD720-3 i przy pomocy SMS-ów sterować i odpytywać sterownik

http://support.automation.siemens.co...05&treeLang=en

Można również kupić zestaw firmy Satel z odpowiednim modułem ethernet lub GPRS.

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Ja kupiłem sobie przekaźnik programowalny plc taki:  
http://tanieogrzewanie.istore.pl/ 
http://www.elkom.com.tw/m/PLC2011A0_...0_circuits.pdf
 na razie jeden. Docelowo potrzebne mi są dwa.

----------


## michalz2x

> Dzięki za odpowiedź. Ja kupiłem sobie przekaźnik programowalny plc taki:  http://www.marketeo.pl/Oferta/Sterow...ny-514957.html , na razie jeden. Docelowo potrzebne mi są dwa.


Witam. Czy moglbys napisac jak rozprowadzic w domu instalacje pod taki sterownik? Na chwile obecna nie stac mnie niestety na jego zakup - ale chcialbym polozyc na przyszlosc instalacje. Dzieki. Pozdr. m.

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> Witam. Czy moglbys napisac jak rozprowadzic w domu instalacje pod taki sterownik? Na chwile obecna nie stac mnie niestety na jego zakup - ale chcialbym polozyc na przyszlosc instalacje. Dzieki. Pozdr. m.


Ja właśnie nie miałem żadnej specjalnej instalacji i w tym był kłopot, że te drogie, wypasione sterowniki na nic by mi się zdały. Miałem tylko zupełnie przypadkiem po 2 kabelki ethernetowe do obu rozdzielni. Przed dom już skrętki nie mam ale dali mi kable domofonowe i do silnika bramy i do furtki. Kable kilkunasto parowe. Właściwie tyle. 
Wydziel sobie w kotłowni ze 3 obwody gniazdek, może nawet 4 żeby każde gniazdo miało swój kabel do rozdzielni. Bedziesz mógł załatwić tym pompy, piec z osobna. Daj tam też ze 2 skrętki.
Teraz mam wszystko w telefonie z androidem. Nie sądzę aby było celowe sterowanie wszystkim, każdym punktem świetlnym. Na pewno salon z jadalnią i kuchnią bym rozdzielił na kilka obwodów oświetlenia ale to tyle. Reszta jest bez sensu. Po prostu pociągnij osobne kable do punktów świetlnych i do wyłączników ale bez przesady. Nie możesz zostać niewolnikiem elektroniki.
Na pewno bramy, kabelki od siłownika bramy garażu plus zasilanie, wjazdowej też, furtki, oświetlenie zewnętrzne ale mówię bez przesady.

I nie kładź nigdzie kabli telefonicznych czy domofonowych "na wprost" tylko kładź wszędzie skrętkę cat5e.

----------


## xtea

> Witam. Czy moglbys napisac jak rozprowadzic w domu instalacje pod taki sterownik? Na chwile obecna nie stac mnie niestety na jego zakup - ale chcialbym polozyc na przyszlosc instalacje. Dzieki. Pozdr. m.


Na facebooku jest stronka o systemach inteligentny dom
http://www.facebook.com/pages/PLC201...38634092874713

----------


## JurekM

Witaj!
Pytanko:
Odnośnie http://www.marketeo.pl/Oferta/Sterow...ny-514957.html

1. Mam miejsce w rozdzielni
2. Mam wyprowadzoną skrętkę do salonu do pulpitu sterowania
3. Sterować chcę światłami (max 6 obwodów)
Czy korzystając z tego rozwiązania mogę dokupić dodatkowo jakiś pulpit sterowania i jeszcze żeby jakiś pilot z tym współpracował.
Da się coś takiego na tym wykombinować ?

----------


## xtea

Kup najtańszy tablet jak już musisz i go nie instaluj na stałe chyba, że chcesz.
http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search...category=89253

Lepiej jednak mieć telefony z Androidami. Jak koniecznie chcesz pulpit to kup sobie tableta jakiego chcesz. Podłącz go skrętką lub po wifi.

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> Kup najtańszy tablet jak już musisz i go nie instaluj na stałe chyba, że chcesz.
> http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search...category=89253
> 
> Lepiej jednak mieć telefony z Androidami. Jak koniecznie chcesz pulpit to kup sobie tableta jakiego chcesz. Podłącz go skrętką lub po wifi.


Chciałem mieć zamocowanego tableta i go kupiłem, najtańszgo zresztą i raz go użyłem. Nie chce mi się do niego wstawać. Wpadłem na pomysł zaniesienia go do WC do przeglądania internetu  :Smile:  Myślałem, że bede go uzywał, a on stoi sobie oparty o ścianę  :Smile:  Wolę własny telefon z mniejszym ekranem ale wszystkimi aktualnymi aplikacjami, których ściągam z marketu po kilka. Nawet mi się nie chce uaktualnić tableta.
Każdy ma swoje preferencje  :Smile:

----------


## JurekM

Wszystko dobrze, ale nie widzi mi się, że ktoś kto będzie siedział przed TV będzie szukał telefonu, żeby zgasić, czy zapalić światło.
Jakoś nie wyobrażam sobie tego.
Jak dołączyć jednak jakiegoś pilota i żeby to jakoś w miarę szybko działało ???

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> Wszystko dobrze, ale nie widzi mi się, że ktoś kto będzie siedział przed TV będzie szukał telefonu, żeby zgasić, czy zapalić światło.
> Jakoś nie wyobrażam sobie tego.
> Jak dołączyć jednak jakiegoś pilota i żeby to jakoś w miarę szybko działało ???


Wejdź na Allegro i w pisz słowo Android. Później z lewej kliknij w tablety i posortuj ceną. Kup sobie 3 tablety po 200 zł.
Ale takie gaszenie światła z pilota ma ogólnie mały sens. Dojdziesz do wniosku, że lepiej jednak gasić ręcznie, wyłącznikiem. Możesz też kupić na Allegro piloty 4 kanałowe do bram z odbiornikiem i sterować tym bez żadnego PLC. Też ci się to znudzi i będzie denerwowało.

----------


## JurekM

> Wejdź na Allegro i w pisz słowo Android. Później z lewej kliknij w tablety i posortuj ceną. Kup sobie 3 tablety po 200 zł.
> Ale takie gaszenie światła z pilota ma ogólnie mały sens. Dojdziesz do wniosku, że lepiej jednak gasić ręcznie, wyłącznikiem. Możesz też kupić na Allegro piloty 4 kanałowe do bram z odbiornikiem i sterować tym bez żadnego PLC. Też ci się to znudzi i będzie denerwowało.


Tylko chciałem mieć jakiś wyłącznik/pulpit na ścianie dodatkowy, tylko, że mam w te miejsce doprowadzoną tylko skrętkę z rozdzielni i prąd do zasilenia.
Wszystkie obwody oświetleniowe z salonu idą do rozdzielni, bez żadnych miejsc na wyłączniki i szukam teraz najsensowniejszego rozwiązania.
Czyli najlepiej, żeby dać taki PLC w rozdzielni i sterować nim jakimś wyłącznikiem/pulpitem na ścianie na ok. 6 obwodów oraz dodatkowo pilot (tablet, telefon) jak się będzie siedziało w salonie i nie będzie się chciało ruszać nigdzie.

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

Jak wstawisz przekaźniki bistabilne z cewkami na 24V to nie będziesz musiał używać PLC, bo i po co? Czy tak ci zależy żeby jednym kliknieciem zmieniać oświetlenie w zależności od tego czy jesz trufle, kawior czy łososia?  :Smile: 
Nie szalej  :Smile:  Możesz do tego PLC co ja mam podłączyć te kabelki tylko czy ci nie szkoda kasy?
możesz użyć 6 wejść i nimi sterować przekaźnikami, zrobić jakieś tam zależności między nimi ale nigdy sobie nie dogodzisz. możesz z telefonu je włączać ale sam dojdziesz do wniosku, że to nie ma sensu. Ręką szbciej.
na razie postaw tam przekaźniki bistabilne z cewkami na 24V, bo inaczej nie można. Izolacja skrętki nie pozwala na 230V.
Już ci się robi problem. Stale pracujący transformator na 24V 6 przekaźników bistabilnych, 6 bezpieczników B6 i wyłącznik różnicowo prądowy. 20 miejsc w szafie. Jak zastosujesz PLC to i tak bezpieczniki dać musisz i pewnie przekaźniki bistabilne, bo PLC będzie żarło prąd gdy jego przekaźniki bedą aktywne.

----------


## inwestoreq

Możesz napisać kto i za ile ci to instalował ? Co wchodzi w skład twojej instalacji ?

----------


## dendrytus

I specjalnie dla niektórych zabawiłem się w Indiane Jonesa i odnalazłem(odkopałem)

----------


## dendrytus

> A widzisz. Chińczyki czy nie chińczyki ale do  PLC2011xx są dostępne pliki DLL osobno pod Builder C++, pod Delphi,  chyba darmowy Lazarus, pod Microsoftowy C# z darmowego pakietu Visual  Studio Expreess 2010 i pod Linuxa choćby po to żeby w routerze za  50-100PLN z wymienionym softem na OpenWRT czy DDWrt odpalić sobie  dodatkowe oprogramowanie sterujące tymi PLC i domem.
> Jak ktoś umie  programować to może sobie napisać własną wymarzoną aplikację z taką  funkcjonalnością jaką tylko sobie chce czy zrobić prostą aplikację  logującą na HDD czy pendrive bezpośrednio na TP-Linku, Linksysie czy  innym tanim routerze, set top boxie/tunerze do telewizora (na linuxie)  czy na komputer. Możesz sobie napisać nawet bazę z użycien Postgressa  SQL, z grubej rury od razu albo pod Oraclem 
> Powiem tyle, jestem bardzo zadowolony z moich Chińskich PLC


Ponieważ kolega dejna nie zauważył stosownego tematu, a ja nie mam uprawnień moderatora, to wkleiłem jego post w ten sposób.
Mam nadzieję, że teraz będzie mógł udzielać się w tym wątku i promować rozwiązanie na chińskich PLC z allegro.

Kolego *dejna* ten wątek umarł 28-08-2011 16:21.
Umarł dlatego, że nikt ze stosowną wiedzą i doświadczeniem się w nim nie udziela.
Czy możemy na kolegę liczyć?
Pociągnie kolega dalej ten wątek merytoryczni czyli przykłady, gotowe schematy  i aplikacje czy nadal będzie zaśmiecał reklamami inne wątki?
Jest kolego chyba jedyną osobą która ma zainstalowany więcej niż jeden PLC.

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

Chętnie podzielę się wiedzą. Po długim okresie użytkowania instalacji inteligentnego budynku mam pewne swoje przemyślenia. Jednego jestem pewien - dobrze zrobiłem wchodząc w PLC. Przecież te krajowe firmy od instalacji inteligentnych też używają PLC! Nie mówię o systemach KNX/EIB które nie sa na moją kieszeń ale o tych firmach które się ogłaszają.
Samemu można zaprojektować co się chce za dziesiątą część ich cen na podobnych jak nie tych samych podzespołach.

----------


## dejna

> Chętnie podzielę się wiedzą. Po długim okresie użytkowania instalacji inteligentnego budynku mam pewne swoje przemyślenia. Jednego jestem pewien - dobrze zrobiłem wchodząc w PLC. Przecież te krajowe firmy od instalacji inteligentnych też używają PLC! Nie mówię o systemach KNX/EIB które nie sa na moją kieszeń ale o tych firmach które się ogłaszają.
> Samemu można zaprojektować co się chce za dziesiątą część ich cen na podobnych jak nie tych samych podzespołach.


Podobno PLC2011 w kolejnych aktualizacjach firmware będą miały ramki KNX po ethernecie i protokole IP/UDP. Ponoć będzie można je wpiąć w sieć KNX...

----------


## dendrytus

> Podobno PLC2011 w kolejnych aktualizacjach firmware będą miały ramki KNX po ethernecie i protokole IP/UDP. Ponoć będzie można je wpiąć w sieć KNX...


 Tak? Tylko po co. Może najpierw zrobią komunikację między pojedynczymi PLC.
Podobno te sterowniki pod koniec lipca mają kosztować 299 zł brutto.

----------


## dejna

> Tak? Tylko po co. Może najpierw zrobią komunikację między pojedynczymi PLC.
> Podobno te sterowniki pod koniec lipca mają kosztować 299 zł brutto.


Jak będzie stos KNX w modelu OSI powyżej wartswy IP to będzie i adres logiczny KNX i będzie transmisja w którą stronę zechcesz na zasadach adresowania i funkcjonalności KNX, czyli ramki EIB z "czapką" KNX. Dokładnie to czym ty się zajmujesz  :Smile:  I co się dowiedziałem to w urządzeniu C0 będzie jeszcze do wyboru albo DMX512 po rs485 albo KNX po 485 i oczywiście KNX po ethernecie albo tryb natywny  :Smile:  To tylko firmware  :Smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Jak będzie stos KNX w modelu OSI powyżej wartswy IP to będzie i *adres logiczny KNX*


Tylko, że nie ma adresu logicznego w KNX
Są tylko adresy grupowe i fizyczny.
Każde urządzenia ma jeden adres fizyczny i jeden adres grupowy ( z pewnymi wyjątkami) ma sensor lub wiele adresów grupowych ma aktor



> i będzie transmisja w którą stronę zechcesz na zasadach adresowania i funkcjonalności KNX, czyli *ramki EIB z "czapką" KNX*.


AHHAHHAHAAHHAH
EIB to KNX. Zmieniona nazwa.



> Dokładnie to czym ty się zajmujesz


Jak to czytam to dochodzę do wniosku, że zajmuje się czymś zupełnie innym




> I co się dowiedziałem to w urządzeniu C0 będzie jeszcze do wyboru albo DMX512 po rs485 *albo KNX po 485* i oczywiście KNX po ethernecie albo *tryb natywny*  To tylko firmware


HAHAHAHAHHAHA
Nie ma KNX po RS485. 
Żeby KNX mógł działać na ethernecia, potrzebna jest dość kosztowna bramka.
A co to jest tryb natywny?

Jedno pytanie proste:
W jaki sposób PLC2011A0 lub PLC2011B0 skorzystają z KNX?

Ważniejsze od KNX w chińskim PLC jest, to czy to prawda, że pod koniec lipca sterowniki te będą po 299zł.

No dobra to teraz bajkę o Śnieżce poproszę.

PS.
Kiedy coś merytorycznego w temacie
*Sterowanie domem przy użyciu chińskiego sterownika PLC z allegro.

*PS2
Modbus, kolego dejna, nie ma nic wspólnego z KNX czy jak wolisz EIB.

----------


## tabaluga39

> Chętnie podzielę się wiedzą. Po długim okresie użytkowania instalacji inteligentnego budynku mam pewne swoje przemyślenia.


Czy próbowałeś sam programować w jakimś języku programowania? mam na myśli żeby przykładowo przy pomocy bibliotek dll producenta PLC2011 dało się napisać własną aplikację, wizualizację swoich marzeń? Ja mam ochotę się za to zabrać. Na studiach trochę programowałem ale to było ładnych lat temu... Pisałem pod DOS-a i z okienkowymi nie miałem nic do czynienia. Masz w ogóle pojęcie od czego zacząć?

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> Czy próbowałeś sam programować w jakimś języku programowania? mam na myśli żeby przykładowo przy pomocy bibliotek dll producenta PLC2011 dało się napisać własną aplikację, wizualizację swoich marzeń? Ja mam ochotę się za to zabrać. Na studiach trochę programowałem ale to było ładnych lat temu... Pisałem pod DOS-a i z okienkowymi nie miałem nic do czynienia. Masz w ogóle pojęcie od czego zacząć?


Jeżeli kiedykolwiek programowałeś to powrót do zajęcia nie jest niczym szczególnym  :Smile:  Po pierwsze ściągnij i zainstaluj sobie ze strony Microsoftu http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudi...itions/express .
Ściągnij dwa darmowe programy:
Visual C++ 2010 Express
Visual C# 2010 Express
Na razie nie instaluj bety w wersji 2011. Odpuść je sobie w tej chwili. Tylko weź wersje 2010.
One są darmowe. Po miesiącu trzeba tylko zarejestrować na stronie i właściwie tylko wypełnić ankietę. Dostaje się kod aktywacyjny i już.

Gdyby byli chętni do słuchania tych bzdur co piszę to mogę w kilku postach zrobić tutorial jak napisać sobie własną aplikację do sterowania domem przy użyciu bibliotek dostarczanych przez producentów sprzętu. Właściwie to zdolności plastyczne bardziej by się przydały niż umiejętność programowania  :Smile:  To jest banalnie proste.
Zobaczysz, że to, za co firmy biorą dziesiątki tysięcy można zrobić samemu i przy okazji lekki wysiłek intelektualny pozwoli zdobyć kilka nowych doświadczeń  :Smile: 
Jak ktoś chętny to niech zainstaluje sobie wyżej wymieniony soft i da znać to powiem co dalej  :Smile:

----------


## tabaluga39

Zainstalowałem wszystkie te "Visual2010" jakie były. I co dalej ?????

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> Zainstalowałem wszystkie te "Visual2010" jakie były. I co dalej ?????


Pobaw się samym tworzeniem interfejsu. Stawiaj różne komponenty na formatkę i naciskaj "PLAY" zieloną strzałkę. Żebyś był chociaż obyty jak ci powiem postaw przycisk, postaw textbox czy postaw label. Zacznij od języka C#. Innych na razie nie dotykaj.
Masz plik dll ELibrary.dll ?
Masz tam po prawej takie okienko "Solution Explorer", w nim twój projekt, z twoją nazwą jaką tam sobie nadałeś. I poniżej jest "References". Kliknij prawym klawiszem myszy i wybierz "Add Reference..." i później zakładka "Browse" i wybierz ten DLL "ELibrary.dll".
Które masz sterowniki?
Aha i poćwicz stawianie przycisków i różnych komponentów. Zmieniaj sobie co chcesz, najwyżej założysz nowy projekt.
Czy jest jeszcze ktoś kto sie chce pouczyć programować swój dom ?

----------


## odaro

> Pobaw się samym tworzeniem interfejsu. Stawiaj różne komponenty na formatkę i naciskaj "PLAY" zieloną strzałkę. Żebyś był chociaż obyty jak ci powiem postaw przycisk, postaw textbox czy postaw label. Zacznij od języka C#. Innych na razie nie dotykaj.
> Masz plik dll ELibrary.dll ?
> Masz tam po prawej takie okienko "Solution Explorer", w nim twój projekt, z twoją nazwą jaką tam sobie nadałeś. I poniżej jest "References". Kliknij prawym klawiszem myszy i wybierz "Add Reference..." i później zakładka "Browse" i wybierz ten DLL "ELibrary.dll".
> Które masz sterowniki?
> Aha i poćwicz stawianie przycisków i różnych komponentów. Zmieniaj sobie co chcesz, najwyżej założysz nowy projekt.
> Czy jest jeszcze ktoś kto sie chce pouczyć programować swój dom ?


Z pewną tak nieśmiałością ja bym chciał ale dla mnie to całkowicie czarna magia.

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> Z pewną tak nieśmiałością ja bym chciał ale dla mnie to całkowicie czarna magia.


Zainstaluj sobie Visual Studio 2010 (VS2010) takie, które posiada język programowania C#.

Zainstaluj to:
http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudi...csharp-express

Nie mam siły na strzępienie języka  :Smile:  Jak będzie ze trzech to zacznę coś pisać  :Smile:

----------


## tabaluga39

> Zainstaluj sobie Visual Studio 2010 (VS2010) takie, które posiada język programowania C#.
> 
> Zainstaluj to:
> http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudi...csharp-express
> 
> Nie mam siły na strzępienie języka  Jak będzie ze trzech to zacznę coś pisać


Od kilku dni walczę z tym VC2010 i powiem, że to nie jest takie skomplikowane jakby się mogło wydawać  :Smile:  Razem z tym dll była przykładowa aplikacja przełączająca  i odczytująca dane z PLC2011 ale powien tyle, że ją przerobiłem w takim stopniu że mogę sobie zrobić osobne przyciski do każdeego układu wejść, wyjść i do dowolnej liczby PLC.
Zastanawiam się tylko jakim cudem pakiety wychodzą z komputera i wiedzą gdzie trafić i jak wrócić spowrotem? Gdzie jest w ogóle ta część programu odpowiedzialna za komunikację internetową??? Wszystko jest w tym DLL ?

----------


## tabaluga39

> Z pewną tak nieśmiałością ja bym chciał ale dla mnie to całkowicie czarna magia.


Nie krępuj się  :Smile:  VS2010 express jest darmowy. Zainstaluj sobie, zrób aktualizację do SP1 i zainstaluj wszelkie uaktualnienia .NET Framework 4.0
Spoko, jeszcze sam sobie napiszesz komunikację z własną instalacją. Od wczoraj się męczę z połączeniem PLC2011 z modułem czegoś w stylu Z-Wave. Mam do jednego z nich wejście po RS232. Z poziomu API w DLL można sobie wysyłać i odbierać bajty. Tam jest 280 bajtów bufora na dane szeregowe. Usiłuję sprzęgnąć jedno z drugim żeby używać zdalnie PLC2011 jako bramki do mojej dalszej części.
Właściwie program będzie dedykowany pod siebie. Kolega mi mówił, że mając program pod .NET pisany w C# można szybko z tego zrobić aplikację webową w ASP.NET czy AJAX i własny program obsługiwać jako webowy interfejs. Chyba w to wsiąkłem  :Smile:

----------


## xtea

Przyłączam się do programowania. też miałem troszkę do czynienia z programowaniem. Co prawda amatorsko ale może coś jeszcze zostało w głowie. Właśnie w tech chwili ściagam VS2010....

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

Jak już nie macie siły programować w języku C++ czy C# czy C-podobnym ani w Delphi to może spróbujecie zrobić swoją wizualizację inteligentnego domu przy pomocy National Instruments LabView ? Tylko pobrać odpowiedni DLL od PLC dla LabView, tak zwany driver i już można robić graficznie bez umiejętności programowania w ogóle.
http://www.ni.com/labview/
Wpisać w google "LabView" i po lewej wybrać grafiki.... i pooglądać....

----------


## yaiba83

Tak tak - a najtańsza wersja Basic LabView zaczyna się od 5000zł
Cennik

Za te pieniądze to już można kupić gotowy system a nie tylko środowisko do wizualizacji...

----------


## xtea

> Tak tak - a najtańsza wersja Basic LabView zaczyna się od 5000zł
> Cennik
> 
> Za te pieniądze to już można kupić gotowy system a nie tylko środowisko do wizualizacji...


Tylko chyba dla studentów i w domu niekomercyjnie jest bezpłatna jak większość takich programów.

----------


## yaiba83

Nie spotkałem się z darmową wersją tego programu dla kogokolwiek. Jedyne co znalazłem to 30 dniowy trial, no chyba że kogoś interesuje torrent itp...

----------


## dendrytus

Tak wygląda DARMOWY program  do wizualizacji w KNX.

http://www.ligo.tv/#home

----------


## yaiba83

Wygląda super. A jak się ma sprawa z elementami wykonawczymi/pomiarowymi?

----------


## dendrytus

> Wygląda super. A jak się ma sprawa z elementami wykonawczymi/pomiarowymi?



http://www.intelektronik.pl/oferta.php 

Do tego integra z modułem integrującym z KNX za 900 zł (do 64 wejść i 64 wyjść wirtualnych, możliwość korzystania z logiki integry.)
Około 1500 zł |Integracja KNX z siecią komputerową - mamy wtedy możliwość sterowania przez telefon, tablet plus oczywiście wizualizacja na tablecie.
Program ETS4 lite do programowania KNX 
http://www.knx.org/pl/knx-tools/ets4/download/ 
Jedyne ograniczenie wersji lite to 20 urządzeń KNX w jednej instalacji.

----------


## yaiba83

To już brzmi przyzwoicie. Spore możliwości na sprawdzonym sprzęcie.

----------


## dendrytus

> Jak będzie stos KNX w modelu OSI powyżej wartswy IP to będzie i adres logiczny KNX i będzie transmisja w którą stronę zechcesz na zasadach adresowania i funkcjonalności KNX, czyli ramki EIB z "czapką" KNX. Dokładnie to czym ty się zajmujesz  I co się dowiedziałem to w urządzeniu C0 będzie jeszcze do wyboru albo DMX512 po rs485 albo KNX po 485 i oczywiście KNX po ethernecie albo tryb natywny  To tylko firmware


Minęło prawie 2 lata i nadal chińszczyzna nie ma KNX, mimo iż KNX jest obowiązującym standardem dla inteligentnych budynków w Chinach.

Ps.
2 lata i ponad 22 tys odwiedzin. Ciekawe dlaczego tu nie chcecie rozwijać swoich chińskich inteligentnych domów

----------

